# What is the biggest age group driving R35



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

I thought it would be interesting to see what the general age group is driving an R35.


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm 25 at the moment.


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

45+ all the old f*rts drive 35


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> 45+ all the old f*rts drive 35


Haha I'm the youngster in the group then.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

27 over here


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Tweaked said:


> Haha I'm the youngster in the group then.


No, we have a 19 year old one as well. some dude called SW20 or something.

he's the youngest I believe.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> No, we have a 19 year old one as well. some dude called SW20 or something.
> 
> he's the youngest I believe.


He was bullshitting, he's in his 30's

I'm one of the old farts that Nige is talking about (47).


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Nigel-Power said:


> No, we have a 19 year old one as well. some dude called SW20 or something.
> 
> he's the youngest I believe.


19, damn imagine the insurance.


----------



## dominic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

43 ON TUES ............ hopefully the red 10 plate at middlehurst will be mine by the end of the week 

its my birthday present to my self ,........ because imm worth it


----------



## F.MAN. (Jul 19, 2010)

45+another old f**t


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

34, though I expect that will creep up over time.


----------



## bcl (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm 56, possibly the oldest here, and had at least 1 turbo car in my garage for 30 years, and have 5 turbo cars currently. Having had many V8's and turbos, the GTR is easily the best.
Brian


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

Adamantium said:


> 34, though I expect that will creep up over time.


We can always hope it doesn't


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Tweaked said:


> We can always hope it doesn't


Was it you that wrote that book called "How to win friends and influence people"?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

23 next week ;-)


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

am just kidding btw ;-)


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

:bawling:

44 in April. Send money to me!
And I can still kick your arse runt!


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Was it you that wrote that book called "How to win friends and influence people"?


It might have been


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Nigel-Power said:


> Voted 51-55


The same as you're 5'2" with 42" waist


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

matt j said:


> The same as you're 5'2" with 42" waist


lol, no I was assuming only the older rich guys can afford super Datsuns


But seems I'm wrong again, (according to the poll so far)


:chuckle:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Bought mine at 34....was a good birthday present to myself


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

56 this year with a mental age of 9


----------



## Hazza (Jun 2, 2011)

32 -33 in a week - booooo !!


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

So 31 - 35 seems to be the general age at this point


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

33 over here and still feel and act like a kid :thumbsup:


----------



## Undutched (Sep 29, 2006)

Adamantium said:


> 34, though I expect that will creep up over time.


Studies show that people who have more birthdays live longer.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

33 got my first R35 at 30


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> 56 this year with a mental age of 9


So i am both younger and older than you, 48 with a mental age of 13 according to my girlfriend !


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

picked mine up on my 31st birthday!


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

35, but ache like I'm 70. can't do hangovers anymore


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I'm 55 but what is more slightly unusual is my wife owned a modded Evo VII which we sold to buy the GTR and she now has my Evo IX GT which runs 530bhp, her age is 56!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

MarcR35GTR said:


> So i am both younger and older than you, 48 with a mental age of 13 according to my girlfriend !


Fairly sure my mental age is getting less as I get physically older :runaway:


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Fairly sure my mental age is getting less as I get physically older :runaway:


Its called dementia, how's your memory lol


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Nigel-Power said:


> No, we have a 19 year old one as well. some dude called SW20 or something.
> 
> he's the youngest I believe.




I'm 30 but turning 31 in 2 months. Really chuffed I can finally own (what I consider to be) an iconic car at such tender age! Insurance is still a killer for me though...

There's IS a 19 year old driving R35 (on PH) but I think his dad bought him the car and insured it under his dad's name.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> I'm 30 but turning 31 in 2 months. Really chuffed I can finally own (what I consider to be) an iconic car at such tender age! Insurance is still a killer for me though...
> 
> There's IS a 19 year old driving R35 (on PH) but I think his dad bought him the car and insured it under his dad's name.


I feel sorry for him. He will never get the feeling from going from a shit box to something nice. Everyone should spent some time in a piece of crap. 

Mine was a Renault 9 GTL, in red/brown. Even the registraion said CAK. The seats didnt slide back and forth, and the back didnt adjust. It just swung on a pivot, so It was look at the roof , or look at the floor.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I feel sorry for him. He will never get the feeling from going from a shit box to something nice. Everyone should spent some time in a piece of crap.
> 
> Mine was a Renault 9 GTL, in red/brown. Even the registraion said CAK. The seats didnt slide back and forth, and the back didnt adjust. It just swung on a pivot, so It was look at the roof , or look at the floor.


I quite like my first car really... 1985 Daihatsu Charade in Maroon Red


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> I feel sorry for him. He will never get the feeling from going from a shit box to something nice. Everyone should spent some time in a piece of crap.


lol he might be driving something nicer next time?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

andrew186 said:


> lol he might be driving something nicer next time?


True, but he wont have the massive gap to bridge. 

This was my first car.(library pic) Please bare in mind that im 35 so only 18 years ok. If I blacked up, Id look like Borat driving round in that now.


----------



## Vigilante102 (Nov 8, 2010)

FLYNN said:


> True, but he wont have the massive gap to bridge.
> 
> This was my first car.(library pic) Please bare in mind that im 35 so only 18 years ok. If I blacked up, Id look like Borat driving round in that now.


LOL

I'm 31, started with a crappy 1 litre ford fiesta - that was red at one point but orange when I brought it.


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

Didn't realise this was turning into a "my first car" thread 

Morris Marina 1.3 - definitely a crock, but rwd and pram wheels made it fun in it's own way! I "upgraded" to a 1.8 twin carb shortly after


----------



## Fazza (Aug 29, 2011)

Just turned 27 and fortunate enough to be in a position to own a gtr, but I still drive my micra around! My first love for the past 9 years!


----------



## jontv (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm 30 We're also a two Nissan family. 1998 Nissan Micra Equation and r35 Only ever owned nissans. Had a Micra when I was 18, 370z before the gtr.


----------



## professor matt (Nov 1, 2005)

Jm-Imports said:


> 23 next week ;-)


that has to be the no1 selling point of a 1000hp jm imports build


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> Its called dementia, how's your memory lol


Pardon, what was the question again?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Pardon, what was the question again?


I was wondering how long that would take someone!

There is some real sense in running the gtr as a second car. It reminds you how fast it is when you get used to the other car.

The second car also gives me another modding outlet although I've almost finished it now, there's not a lot further to go. Might have to sell it for a huge loss and start again.

Anyone want an A3 TDI quattro, that has every toy looks amazing and is vrey fast and economical?

First car: maroon mk2 golf 1.3CL, I've always been loyal to the vw group, (had about 15 VAG cars) yet somehow managed to avoid porsches all my life. it would have to be a 911, but for some reason, the stupid designers can't seem to put the engine in the right place!


----------



## crffl (Nov 11, 2011)

A GT-R before the age of 30 would have been meant injury or death for me, and not for lack or skill, but simply because when the testosterone gets going things happen too quickly on the roads!


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> 34, though I expect that will creep up over time.


33, chasing you hard ;-)


----------



## sidepipe (Jan 27, 2010)

ROG350Z said:


> 33, chasing you hard ;-)


Not a lot you can say to that


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm 28 and generally jump between a Toyota Aygo and my GT-R always amazes me how quick and how well the Aygo handles after driving the GT-R all week 

My office is only 3 miles from home so bit criminal to take the GT-R on the poxy 30mph roads to work covered in mud by tractors when it doesn't have a chance to even half warm up, the Aygo does 400 miles to a tank around 72mpg so generally a tank of fuel lasts me 2 months that costs around £40.

Funny thing is the GT-R is my fun / weekend car and yesterday ate £160 of fuel. 

After lots of complex calculations and formulas I have come to the conclusion that the Aygo is cheaper to run than a GT-R on fuel


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

EAndy said:


> the Aygo does 400 miles to a tank around 72mpg so generally a tank of fuel lasts me 2 months that costs around £40. Funny thing is the GT-R is my fun / weekend car and yesterday ate £160 of fuel. After lots of complex calculations and formulas I have come to the conclusion that the Aygo is cheaper to run than a GT-R on fuel


If the missus asks, the cost difference is due to the varience in the price of Super and 95 unleaded


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

Just turned 27....got mine when I was 25.


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

_shaun_ said:


> Just turned 27....got mine when I was 25.


I don't like you!


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

sidepipe said:


> Not a lot you can say to that


F PMSL !!


----------



## ameen (Mar 8, 2012)

Just voted as I pick mine up on sat.. 24 !


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

So the 31-35 are still in the lead


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

is this just for Nissan product marketing this poll?


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

It's just to see what the biggest age group that drives a GT-R


----------



## Kieranrob (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't own one just yet and am 29 but I will hopefully have my hands on one for my 30th? Will be a nice little birthday present for myself lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm guessing a lot of you 25 year olds and younger dont have a mortgage yet!!?


----------



## F1ASH (Feb 18, 2012)

31-35 seems to be edging it


----------



## nikodemus (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd just turned 29 when I bought it a couple of months ago. 
I look pretty young for my age too so I get some funny looks when driving it. Im sure along the lines of "whats that young scrote doing in a car like that?"

Was saving up for a while to buy it, because I knew I had to have it. I noticed someone saying about mortgages and young guys probably dont have them yet. I bought a 2bed when I was 24 and rent it out. It depends how focussed, lucky and clever youve been over the years as to how successful you are. But owning a GTR in Dubai is much easier than UK though due to the cheaper fuel cost and insurance, I doubt I would be as brave if I was back in the UK


----------



## Belsey (Mar 20, 2012)

I am 28 and unfortunatley have a mortgage as well as a GTR. The mortgage is really hampering my modding plans.


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

I'm 41yrs young and just bought my R35 and feel really proud to add it to my car collection, now I have R35 GTR black edition, R33 GTR LE Mans edition, BMW 645ci sport convertible so I Thank God, most people dream of cars like these so are all lucky!


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

I'm 27 pick up mine in a few weeks when I'm back from offshore


----------



## tranter5 (Apr 8, 2012)

I am 22 and just picked mine up last week. Comes out of warranty in a month so having a health check at westway nissan where its always been serviced before it goes out, then I have spoke to lichfield and am going for a stage 1, gearbox update along with the extended warranty. Mines an 09 Black Black edition with 19k on clock


----------



## EasyE (Aug 2, 2011)

29 here, 28 when I got it.

On the topic of mortgages etc first - I personally do own my own place already and ended up settling the PCP agreement and taking out a small mortgage to pay it off as worked out much cheaper in the long run. But it's a matter of preference, so many young people stay at home for a long time and their car is the only major outgoing - guess this means it's easily affordable.

Personally buying the car wasn't the issue for me, 40-50k over finance isn't so terrible. The running costs are the crippling element, even on a decent wedge finding the extra grand here and there for the servicing, insurance, tyres etc can be quite an un-welcome challenge!

Still I am quite surprised with the amount of sub 30 year old owners.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Being a home owner without a mortgage does make gtr or even any expensive car more accessible.

I wouldn't have gone for one if I had a mortgage etc.


----------



## andy-footitt (Dec 5, 2011)

26 and I thought I would be one of the youngest. Horribly wrong


----------



## davidgtr (Apr 6, 2012)

bcl said:


> I'm 56, possibly the oldest here, and had at least 1 turbo car in my garage for 30 years, and have 5 turbo cars currently. Having had many V8's and turbos, the GTR is easily the best.
> Brian


Brian i am 56 too, so 2 old [email protected]@@ts then. Driving alsorts of everything since 17 but i agree R35 is easily the best car i have, and will possibly ever own....

David


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

On PH and here I've noticed a lot of younger R35 members (19-22) years of age. I guess that's because the prices have massively dropped. 

I've lusted over the R35 since it came out but only can (just) afford it now lol.


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm 28


----------



## skin91 (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm 21 and picking up mine today can't wait insurance is a killer at 21 though.

Will upload some pictures later


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

bcl said:


> I'm 56, possibly the oldest here, and had at least 1 turbo car in my garage for 30 years, and have 5 turbo cars currently. Having had many V8's and turbos, the GTR is easily the best.
> Brian





davidgtr said:


> Brian i am 56 too, so 2 old [email protected]@@ts then. Driving alsorts of everything since 17 but i agree R35 is easily the best car i have, and will possibly ever own....
> 
> David


Nope, got you both beaten. I got my bus pass before I got my GT-R  Currently also got 4 other cars, 3 turbo'd, 1 supercharged  and no mortgage  

(another) Brian


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Takamo said:


> I'm 41yrs young and just bought my R35 and feel really proud to add it to my car collection, now I have R35 GTR black edition, R33 GTR LE Mans edition, BMW 645ci sport convertible so I Thank God, most people dream of cars like these so are all lucky!


ahh.. didn't know you are 41! In my mind I always pictured you as mid 20s lol.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

skin91 said:


> I'm 21 and picking up mine today can't wait insurance is a killer at 21 though.
> 
> Will upload some pictures later


21! Wow... Bank of Mom and Dad?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Would have loved a car like this when I was younger, but was rather busy buying a house, starting a buiness and trying to earn a living... Plus I think I'd have parked it in a field pretty quickly!


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

I ran cars that were pretty impressive in their day - had a 3.1 Broadspeed Bullet Capri in 1974, brief encounters with a Sunbeam Tiger and a Ferrari Dino 246GT in 1975, Reliant Scimitar GTE (Wessex 3.4) and Aston Martin DB6 Volante in 1976, Jensen FF and Aston Martin V8 in 1977, Escort RS1600 and RS1800 in the late 70s/early 80s (you can work out when I got married  ), various turbo'd and twin-turbo'd stuff over the past 20 years, but nothing that comes close to the capabilities of the GT-R. Most impressively capable road car I've ever had


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

H.7 said:


> Most impressively capable road car I've ever had


For the time being.


----------



## ab20000 (Jun 30, 2012)

I guess it's all about priorities and future plans etc - I could prob stretch to buy and run one but would scupper my plans to move to a bigger place and put money aside for future plans etc.


----------



## New Reg (Jul 22, 2011)

ab20000 said:


> I guess it's all about priorities and future plans etc -


It is also handy if Daddy's bank balance is rather tasty.


----------



## kamal77 (Oct 1, 2012)

*24 at the moment*

i am 24 now


----------



## Webber (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm 29 at the moment and have stretched myself to get one, when really I should've probably used the money to move to a bigger house!

Its a personal prioritisation choice I guess... Being sensible vs "You only live once"


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm 32 and this is my first R35.
Had a few nice cars in the past at a younger age, but ultimately lost money on them so decided to be more sensible with future car purchases.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Currently 33, 32 when I bought mine. 

Would love to know what some of the "younger" members are paying, insurance wise :runaway:

I have a mortgage and didnt even hesitate after I drove it.... :chairshot


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Currently 33, 32 when I bought mine.
> 
> Would love to know what some of the "younger" members are paying, insurance wise :runaway:
> 
> I have a mortgage and didnt even hesitate after I drove it.... :chairshot


I'm 26, bought mine at 25 and I only pay £1000 for insurance with 3 years NCB.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Tweaked said:


> I'm 26, bought mine at 25 and I only pay £1000 for insurance with 3 years NCB.


How? 

I pay more than that, with 6 years NCB... I must be in one S****Y postcode!!


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

grahamc said:


> How?
> 
> I pay more than that, with 6 years NCB... I must be in one S****Y postcode!!


I think it's got to do with postcode,where it's parked and how many miles you do.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Tweaked said:


> I think it's got to do with postcode,where it's parked and how many miles you do.


Definitely.... Im in a small villiage, but my postcode puts me in a big town (not a very nice one either).


----------



## Tweaked (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in Milton Keynes and in one of the better areas which helps.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Tweaked said:


> I'm in Milton Keynes and in one of the better areas which helps.


I will moving next year, so hopefully that will help


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

You can count yourselves fortunate, try insuring a car in Birmingham, it's almost impossible.


----------



## longy79 (Oct 18, 2012)

33


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

32 here, thought i was young. haha, not even close. Feel old now lol


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

we should run a different poll. How many under 40 owners with children also lol


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Webber said:


> I'm 29 at the moment and have stretched myself to get one, when really I should've probably used the money to move to a bigger house!
> 
> Its a personal prioritisation choice I guess... Being sensible vs "You only live once"


Exactly my thinking when I got mine. I thought I was young getting one at 29 but it seems to be the norm on this forum!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm 32 but the average age is a little older


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Just turned 25, have a small mortgage and raised with nothing in the slums of Wolverhampton. I worked out it's a lot cheaper to buy a second car and use that as a daily driver... however that just wouldn't be any fun would it! Shame I've not had my car since 22nd November.. gearbox replacement!

Will never forget my first car, a N reg fiat punto that my dad won in a bet at the pub from a guy called Paddy.. you can't make this stuff up! I'm sure it was as quick as the GT-R, or atleast I thought it was the way I drove it!


----------



## b4ddu (Nov 21, 2012)

im 28


----------



## RizzyGTR (Nov 18, 2012)

30 with 2 kids and a Gtr(also have a 535d for family car). In hindsight I should have got the gtr prioR to kids as would have driven it more but still love it when I get the chance.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

22 but, got the car 21. 

Insurance is ok only 6 month insured the rest SORN.


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

enshiu said:


> 22 but, got the car 21.
> 
> Insurance is ok only 6 month insured the rest SORN.


Blimey and I thought I was young. What do you do for a living?!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

ahh it doesn't matter guys once you get in a gtr we all become about the same age. about 12!


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Some much younger owners than I had imagined!


----------



## GTR RGT (Aug 29, 2006)

24 with stage 4  was 19 with the previous one. There are a few here younger - although some aren't in the uk.


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

I don't know about biggest age group but whenever I put the pedal to the metal in the GTR I feel like 12 again...


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

Easy guys this is turning in to a Harry Endfield considerably richer then you sketch!


----------



## honda_pilot (Dec 24, 2012)

33 and pick mine up on Friday


----------



## Belgium GTR (Jan 8, 2013)

34, greats from Belgium


----------



## McFreedom (Apr 28, 2011)

29 had mine nearly 3 years.


----------



## Glennyboy (Nov 24, 2012)

40....got mine end of nov. just pushed highest percentage into 36-40 group now!


----------



## *MAGIC* (Oct 21, 2009)

We have had 19 year olds through to 60 year olds through the doors


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I've Just got mine and im 24, 25 this year though. Being very careful with it as it goes quick very easily


----------



## angel200sx (Feb 27, 2013)

37 at the moment the biggest group think


----------



## Ndwgolf (Jan 4, 2013)

74 in KL


----------



## SneakyRussian (Mar 12, 2013)

27 now


----------



## aki-gtr (Feb 13, 2013)

Got mine just over a month after turning 27.

Aki


----------

